# Unable to download from apps store



## Gavster2002 (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Morning,

I have been running CyangenMod 9 Since its first Alpha release. I recently updated to Alpha 2 and installed the latest Gapps at the time v11 i think.

About a week ago I have been unable to download or update from the Spps store. I get an error saying unable to download error (-101)
This error also appears when I try and update my apps that have updates.

This morning I downloaded and installed via recovery menu, the latest nightly build and also downloaded the latest gapps I could find gapps-ics-20120304-signed.

I still get the same error.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lex_is300 (Feb 4, 2012)

First thing I would try is to go into Settings>Apps>All>Market and hit clear data, then try the market again.

You could also try going into Accounts & sync, then remove your Google account and re-add it.

Hope this helps.

Edit - If neither of these work then you could also try downloading the gapps fixer and flashing that, but as far as I know that should no longer be needed with gapps-ics-20120304-signed.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Try fixing permissions in ClockWorkMod.


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

What is the permissions pattern? I'm having the same issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

rw-r-r

and stop calling it the "app store" please...


----------

